# Is it even possible to lower your fear response?



## kehcorpz (Aug 28, 2016)

I watched a video with Tom Morrison and he said that you'd have to get REAL experiences
in order to reduce your fear or real fights. He said you'd have to join him and work at a club
for a few days and then experience the real thing.
Otherwise he said you cannot lower your fear.

To me this sounds logical. Even if you do sparring in the dojo then you still know it's not a real fight.

I really don't think that you can just spar enough and then in a real threat situation your fear is under control
and you're able to react automatically.

What if you still freeze and can't move?

This is scary especially for someone like me who's already anxious in the first place.

I don't even know if I could even reduce my fear if I was exposed to real threats continually.
This could only make me become even more afraid.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 28, 2016)

The logic is that if you get punched in the face on a regular basis, you won't feel so overwhelmed, when it happens on the street. It still sucks, but you are watching the guy, and can assess his skill level, and an appropriate response, in seconds.


----------



## Headhunter (Aug 28, 2016)

Look kid I'm going to be honest I've read a bunch of your stuff and I don't think martial arts is for you you've got to many misconceptions and honestly you seem like a know it all. 

Here's the truth. Martial arts teach you fighting skills but they mean nothing in a real fight just because you have training doesn't mean you'll win automatically I've seen guys with 20 years experience get destroyed in the street and I've also seen guys with 2 years experience in the same art defend themselves. Get all the movies and the videos out of your head you will beat 20 mean without taking a punch you get jumped by 20 mean you're dead plain and simple, you keep saying about what looks cool well fighting isn't cool fighting is ugly and gritty and nasty you won't be throwing beautiful kicks you won't be In a beautiful stance, every time I've defended myself I've never fought like I do in the ring you just keep your composure block what you can and throw as much as you can until either he goes down, he runs away, someone breaks it up or you see a chance to escape as for mental side everyone's scared to fight everyone. 

No martial art is perfect there's no such thing there never will be you need to get the bs that's spread around out of your head you moan about boxing but boxing is probably one of the more effective arts for the street there's no big winded techniques just plain and simple punches in combos which is what you'll be doing in a fight. All this theoretical is great but to me when instructors who teach self defence spend ages going on about principles cancelling out depth zones or your marriage of gravity to me it sounds like a dick measuring contest showing how much you know. Simply in a fight you don't think about oh is his depth zone compromised or am I using the correct formulation no you're thinking put this clown down as quick as I can.

Movies aren't real ok you see chuck norris taking out guys with one kick nope sorry doesn't work that way in a real fight norris would never fight that way. Quite honestly I don't think this is for you there's no shame in that it's not for everyone but if you want to train get to a club and train and if you don't like it quit it's that simple but you watching videos and asking questions on here is way more ineffective than any school will be.  It's like at high school where you learn a lot of stuff and everyone's like oh why am I learning this stuff I'll never need it it's the same in martial arts majority you'll never need in a real fight just the basics block punch avoid knee elbow. You won't be throwing spin kicks or flying arm bars or any of that. Now reading your stuff I doubt you'll read this but that's your choice


----------



## Red Sun (Aug 28, 2016)

Why would you want to? Self-delusion isn't a useful trait.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 28, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> I watched a video with Tom Morrison and he said that you'd have to get REAL experiences
> in order to reduce your fear or real fights. He said you'd have to join him and work at a club
> for a few days and then experience the real thing.
> Otherwise he said you cannot lower your fear.
> ...


Without getting off your ***, your anxiety will only get worse.


----------



## ShawnP (Aug 28, 2016)

gpseymour said:


> Without getting off your ***, your anxiety will only get worse.


that's easy for someone with out an anxiety disorder to say to someone with an anxiety disorder.
I am not an addict but i did do drugs and drink as a teen and i can easily say no to both, but i have a friend who is an addict and an alcoholic who i have said many times to, just don't do the drugs, or drink and he goes ahead and does it anyway, that is why he is an addict.


----------



## frank raud (Aug 28, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> I watched a video with Tom Morrison and he said that you'd have to get REAL experiences
> in order to reduce your fear or real fights. He said you'd have to join him and work at a club
> for a few days and then experience the real thing.
> Otherwise he said you cannot lower your fear.
> ...



Xanax: Uses, Dosage, Side Effects & Warnings - Drugs.com


----------



## ks - learning to fly (Aug 28, 2016)

kehcorpz said:


> I watched a video with Tom Morrison and he said that you'd have to get REAL experiences
> in order to reduce your fear or real fights. He said you'd have to join him and work at a club
> for a few days and then experience the real thing.
> Otherwise he said you cannot lower your fear.
> ...



The only way I can answer this is through my own experience and my own
opinion - which is only my two cents - so take it for what it's worth.. whether
or not you'll be faced with a genuine 'fight or flight' situation is unknown..
In my 47 years, I was faced with one - 13 years ago (pre martial arts) and had
the crap kicked out of me.. 4 broken ribs, 2 black eyes, broken nose.. long story -
suffice it to say, for 6 months following the incident I had nightmares reliving
that night almost every night and for almost a year following, I made no effort
to introduce myself to anyone.  Will something like this happen again..?  Hard
to say. However - what I can say, is that after 7 years of training, so far in TKD -
is that there's SO much you get out of martial arts that you can't pay for.. it's
more than the physical benefits, it's family, leadership, initiative, confidence and
inner strength.  I get it about having anxiety and feeling nervous or shy.. myself, I grew up with
a stutter which today, barely shows at all.

What you have to understand is that - as mentioned above - watching the videos
won't help, second guessing yourself won't help..Until you get on the mat - and
I believe you should, nothing is going to teach you more than putting yourself
out there and pushing yourself to excel. But you have to take that step - it's a
long journey, but it's your journey. No, it won't be easy but before you know
it, you'll look back on your former self and be grateful for all you've accomplished.
Basically - don't be afraid to fall - everybody, and I mean _*everybody*_ has..
In the end - it's a choice.. you can choose to be afraid, and hide and do nothing..
OR, you can choose to stand up, take that step and take control

FALL DOWN 7 TIMES - STAND UP 8


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 28, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> that's easy for someone with out an anxiety disorder to say to someone with an anxiety disorder.



It is easy to say. It's also true. The first step to dealing with any issue is to DO SOMETHING, not sit on your ***.


----------



## MaMaD (Aug 28, 2016)

Adrenaline is not going to be needed during fights? especially street fights?

PS: i'am still trying to figure it out what mean that red OP in front of some name accounts  any help would be thanked.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 28, 2016)

MaMaD said:


> Adrenaline is not going to be needed during fights? especially street fights?
> 
> PS: i'am still trying to figure it out what mean that red OP in front of some name accounts  any help would be thanked.



It means that poster was the originator of the thread. >original poster< it can when used in a post also mean 'original post'.


----------



## KangTsai (Aug 28, 2016)

It's good to be scared, but not good to panic. You have to calculate everything.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Aug 28, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> that's easy for someone with out an anxiety disorder to say to someone with an anxiety disorder.
> I am not an addict but i did do drugs and drink as a teen and i can easily say no to both, but i have a friend who is an addict and an alcoholic who i have said many times to, just don't do the drugs, or drink and he goes ahead and does it anyway, that is why he is an addict.


Actually, it's an accurate statement from someone who has studied anxiety disorder, and appropriate for someone who asks endless questions without taking any action. For someone who has anxiety disorder (even a very mild version), contemplation of bad outcomes, when not offset by experience by taking action, exacerbates the problem.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Aug 28, 2016)

ShawnP said:


> that's easy for someone with out an anxiety disorder to say to someone with an anxiety disorder.
> I am not an addict but i did do drugs and drink as a teen and i can easily say no to both, but i have a friend who is an addict and an alcoholic who i have said many times to, just don't do the drugs, or drink and he goes ahead and does it anyway, that is why he is an addict.



An anxiety disorder and an addiction are two very different things, and are treated in two very different ways. I would never tell an addict "just don't do drugs", I would work with them, try to help them realize why they shouldn't do drugs and then help them come up with strategies to help them. With someone who has an anxiety disorder, I will help them with strategies, but there is no coaxing involved, and even if it goes unsaid it comes down to "you have to do this otherwise you won't get better.

That said, my advice to Kehcorpz multiple times has been "see a therapist", which he has ignored. Slightly different sentiment, but the statement "Without getting off your ***, your anxiety will only get worse." remains true for that advice as well.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 28, 2016)

MaMaD said:


> Adrenaline is not going to be needed during fights? especially street fights?
> 
> PS: i'am still trying to figure it out what mean that red OP in front of some name accounts  any help would be thanked.


It means, Ostensibly Popular.


----------



## crazydiamond (Aug 29, 2016)

My two cents is that training, sparing, and street simulations can help. I don't know if in a moment of true violence and rage what my reaction would be - but I can say as someone who had issues with conflict, fear, and pain with fighting - that each step in my training has taken me past lines of comfort.  I mean small steps. Last week I was working on not flinching nor blinking and keeping my eyes on my opponent while defending from light punches to the head.  I think if I took a hit from someone in the real world I would be less likely to fully turtle, crumble or loose my focus. Muscle memory hopefully ... at least hands up and create space would hopefully happen.

I can see when I am in the big city, and a homeless/mentally ill/drug addict  person is acting usually or aggressively in my path of travel, I am more aware of my self and my training. Still concerned and some fear - but feeling like I have awareness and tools now (and I do have actual "tools" with me at all times as well).

We have also had drills involving multiple opponents and simulated aggression and verbal assaults (ala Krav) Its a process, and even if I never get in a "Real" fight or self defense situation I have valued moving beyond my comfort levels at each step. For me its a big part of why I got into martial arts - addressing that fear and comfort issues in conflict. I wish I had been here as a young man or older boy, which is also why I have my daughter in the school.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Ironbear24 (Aug 30, 2016)

Again with YouTube videos. Go train for fvcks sake and get over your fears.


----------

